# Polymer Clay Fishing Lures



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

I had a ideal of making fishing lure out of polymer clay. So I search the net to see if people where doing just that.

Found these 3 links

http://www.tackleunderground.com/community/index.php?/topic/3961-polymer-clay-as-a-lure-medium/

http://polymerclaycentral.com/fishinglures.html

http://fishing-frenzy.blogspot.com/2009/09/polymer-clay-fishing-lures-and-their.html


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

DOH! What a great idea!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Some will argue that the clay become too brittle. Not my experience so far. I notice if its not baked long enough its brittle. When bake right it becomes flexible enough for a lure.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

I wrote Bigfoot158 on here, but hasn’t been seen since 2014 because I ended up making polymer clay fishing lures too. If you’re out there Bigfoot, tight lines and keep creating.


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

These are the lures I made from polymer clay.


----------

